# WTB: JBL W12GTi MkII



## FastEddie313 (Jul 9, 2017)

*WTB: JBL W12GTi MkII + questions*

I have been doing a bit of research on subs and I think this is what I want, maybe 2 of em..

Anyone have one or 2 they would like to sell let me know...


----------



## FastEddie313 (Jul 9, 2017)

What do you guys think would be a fair price on these subs if I can find them for said reasonable price?

Do You guys think these would be a good sub option to pick up in today's audio climate?

I see these often compared favorably to jl w7s.. does this still hold true? Should I be looking for something else? These jbls are giving me the warm fuzzies at the moment..

Tell me some stuff.. I'm a bit of an SQ newb, but I want to learn and set up a good system... Please..


----------



## kj1982 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have two wgti mk1 12s


----------



## FastEddie313 (Jul 9, 2017)

kj1982 said:


> I have two wgti mk1 12s


Do they have the rubber surrounds or the foam surrounds?
What are you looking to get for them?

Edit: Also.. Do they have "4000w" on the dust caps, or white "JBL"? Pics? Condition?


----------



## kj1982 (Jan 5, 2015)

They have rubber surrounds with jbl written in white they are in good condition pm me


----------



## FastEddie313 (Jul 9, 2017)

I got one somewhere else.. sorry about that..

I think I can only fit one anyway in a proper vented box anyway..

Now trying to choose/find an amp


----------

